# Dog with high liver enzymes



## Elaine (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a 9# chi that we took in last month for her yearly exam. Set up an appt for her teeth to be cleaned and they did the pre-blood work and her liver enzymes came back extremely high. They put her on meds and after giving them to her did another blood test. Nothing had changed. Took her in today for an ultrasound and biopsy. They're not sure what's causing this. She's been raw fed for over 3 yrs and has no symptoms at all. No blood in urine or poo, anything but lethargic, eats and had actually gained just a tad of weight since last year. This morning the vet said the raw diet may have something to do with it. I have a doxie/min pin mix as well with no issues. Here's what I've been feeding them.

AM - Ground beef - 3 days a week I add ground egg shells cause they have very small teeth and have trouble eating chicken bones.

PM - Stew meat, ground turkey, ground chicken, pork. I alternate these meats. 3x a week I give brocolli and 4x a week sardines in water. 

I was wondering if I should change to a cooked meal. I'm very frustrated with figuring this out so would appreciate any suggestions and thanks.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.dogcathomeprepareddiet.com There is a liver diet on this website. It's all the information. Contained in Dr Strombecks book and I've used many of his diets in the past with my dogs with good success. 
I'm not a fan of diets so high in meat like that, variety and balance is key here.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How old is your dog? And, do they get any organs included in their meals? What meds did they put her on? And, what were her actual levels? Here is a link from Jean Dodd's site that shows the difference in blood levels between raw fed and kibble fed dogs: Normal Blood Values And Raw Fed Dogs - Dogs Naturally Magazine
My friends dog is kibble fed and he is suddenly presenting with very high liver enzymes as well. Your vet probably thinks raw is high in protein, but it isn't, it's only in the 20-22% range because meat contains a lot of water. I'd suspect that there is something else going on if the liver levels are far too high. Milk Thistle is meant to be a great natural supplement for dogs with liver problems.
Edited to add: I sure hope your pup is ok. It just rips your heart out when something like this happens. Best of luck.


----------



## Elaine (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I will check out that link. 
Sophie is 6 and weighs 10#. I do feed liver 3x a week, forgot to say that. Where I live I have a hard time finding other organs but just found a small hispanic grocery that I'm going to check out. 
I don't remember how high the level was cause the vet told my bf. Sophie is actually his pup so he took her in. See I would have asked to see the blood panel if it had been me. They put her on clavamox tablets 62.5MG and Denamarin 90/9 MG. They say it's her ALT that is high. They performed an ultrasound and biopsy on Wednesday but haven't heard any results yet. I'll check out Milk Thistle and your link as well. 
Else my doxie mix had her teeth cleaned 2 months ago and had no liver issues. 
I've bookmarked both of those links. 
Thanks for your kinds words.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

raw fed dogs generally have a slightly higher liver reading. i'd get the results and see what you are dealing with.
every consider chinese herbs? I've had amazing success with a dog that was near death's door, and he lived 18 more months and didnt die from liver failure. took about 2 months and his levels were normal.
just a thought.


----------



## Elaine (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry to be so slow in responding. I had my market on Saturday and woke up not feeling good yesterday. 
I talked with the vet for a long time today. The ultrasound showed that she had a rounded liver but no masses. The're checking the biopsy for copper which she said is a treatable issue. We also talked about raw feeding. She actually cooks for her dogs and gave me some great suggestions. I have to admit I take their food out of the fridge and feed it and she recommended that I warm it a bit. Do you do this? She talked about Chinese herbs and recommended a store here in town that is extremely knowledgeble about raw feeding and I can get chicken necks there. I haven't been able to find them anywhere else. She also said they have dogs that eat commercial kibbles have high liver enzymes so she doesn't think that's what is causing the problem. She also recommended Dr. Strombecks books. 
Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------

